# Duplicate Keys



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

My elderly neighbor has a late-model John Deere tractor, small one with a loader, I don't know the model. But he came to me yesterday, telling me his son took the key out of it and won't give it back. He has done it before. This time he took it out and went on a week long trip. Now my neighbor's grass is knee high and he has no way to bush hog it. I called the son this morning, asked him was there any reason he won't let his Dad have his tractor and he played dumb at first, then lied and told me the key WAS in the tractor(it is not), then finally owned up that he takes it out to "prevent his Dad coming and getting it before he is done with it". Then saying his Dad "has problems". I'm thinking "yeah...the problems are YOU".

To give you some background, this man has USED his Dad for years. The old fellow has given him tons of money several times and recently bought him a semi truck to set him up in the trucking business yet he treats his Dad like dirt. Anyway, are the keys universal? Could we just order another one for that model tractor?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Generally universal keys. Get your model number in hand and call your jd dealer or shop amazon or a tractor parts supplier.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Most probably but not sure. You can also buy a aftermarket key and switch and swap them out. This might be quicker.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for being a friend to your elderly neighbor! I kinda like the idea of an off brand key in this case. Good way to keep the tractor home (chain and padlock might help too). I smell elder abuse here and am sensitive to it. Kid can reacquaint himself with a push mower me thinks. Trouble with an aftermarket or off brand key switch is that wiring connections might be different? Would hate to see you create a problem. Maybe a hidden kill switch?


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I happened to drive by the John Deere dealership in Dothan, AL today, called my neighbor and got the model number, and bought two extra keys for the tractor. If he wants, I can keep one of the keys at my house as a backup in case "junior" pulls this stunt again. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I really like the idea of the hidden key switch that Graysonr suggested


----------



## MillstoneFarm (Mar 8, 2017)

I like the idea too. Only problem might be that the son might find it as he is somewhat mechanically inclined. I guess if a switch could be installed under the dash where he might not find it too readily. But then he could just short the terminals on the solenoid and crank it that way. Knowing him he wouldn't be above damaging the tractor in some way. Sad situation.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pops needs a garage that locks to put HIS tractor in and tell the kid to kiss off!

I was going to say that CAT keys are interchangeable, so fairly sure that John Deere is too.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

MillstoneFarm said:


> I happened to drive by the John Deere dealership in Dothan, AL today, called my neighbor and got the model number, and bought two extra keys for the tractor. If he wants, I can keep one of the keys at my house as a backup in case "junior" pulls this stunt again. Thanks for the help guys!


Even if it's a family member,taking something ,and not returning it is theft.
Call the local law.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

Yup make sure your neighbor has his bill of sale for the tractor with serial number. He should in some fashion lock 'er down physically so son can't drive it away without it needed to be "liberated".


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

If the JD was made by Yanmar, then the keys are universal from the late 70s up into the late 90s. Both a Yanmar key and a JD key are the same thing, same size and keyed the same for all the CUTs. These keys go for less than $12 each.


----------

